# Enjoying the Hobby



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

So after a long day of maintaing tanks, seeding, culturing, spot filling broms, and building tanks, I find it relaxing just to sit back in front of my frog wall and enjoy a guinness.

Anyone else out their still enjoy it for the hobby?! Or are most about making that quick buck? 

Thoughts?


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

I get a little smile on my face whenever I see a frog out...

I also even get a smile on my face when I smell the FF cultures... (I know, WEIRDO)


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

Love the hobby!! I also just got done taking care of frogs. Then I just watched as dad called mom to come feed a tad. Amazing hobby!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Sometimes I'm late for work in the morning. About ten to fifteen minutes after the lights turn on the calling starts. Sometimes 2 or 3 species at a time. I'll leave in a couple of minutes....


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

Havnt been late for work! but my frogs are def my alarm clock, lights on at 630 calling by 645/7 and Im up!

Got a male el Dorado, that when its feeding time, reminds me of my past mints, he sits at the front door just waiting, and then pounces, never gets old


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

Try to do that daily, except its jack on the rocks...all the drama goes away when I'm building, cleaning, watching, making bugs and everything else. Getting a little dirt on my hands is great therapy. 

For me it has always been my love of a little blue frog that I seen when I was a kid. If $$ ever becomes the driving factor for me, then I want out... if it becomes how much I make, then it becomes a job... already have one of those, so I don't want another. I just want the hobby.

Casper


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

Fully agree with that statement there casper! And for me the Jameson will replace guinness now and then.






Found this video on my phone and thought it was cool. Was feeding out some extra flies from an old culture to my local geckos and didnt even notice the spider that flys in at the end! Kinda cool

Vinny


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

Take a peek at our thread and see where you think we are!


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm always watching my frogs. I live with them in my living room! Its rear I sleep in my room anymore.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Yup. Love sitting back after a good glass cleaning. My girl calls me weird when I'm sitting in the frog room staring at the tanks... She doesn't see me say that when she sits and watches the fish tank... Psshhh


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I love this hobby. I have found that most of the fun comes from watching the viv develop over time. The frogs are of course the best, but watching them interact with one another in a snap shot of nature captured in a box is priceless. The money made from froglets is just a bonus. I hope you continue to enjoy the hobby.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

I only got into the hobby for the B*tches and Billfolds


----------



## mrdanz (Aug 4, 2011)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> I only got into the hobby for the B*tches and Billfolds


lol! hell yeah. got me some auratus...b*tches love auratus


----------



## jth (Mar 20, 2012)

I find it relaxing to just sit and watch the frogs do their thing, with a Carlsberg in one hand and a book in the other. Pretty much like all other people enjoy watching TV, aquariums and stuff like that. Also I'm enjoying the daily maintenance and to follow the FF-cultures develop. A little weird, but I get happy when jars are black from FFs.

Best regards


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Being that I have not sold any frogs or plant trimmings, I am in it for the joy of the frogs. I just drink my beer on the back patio and not in front of the frogs ha-ha


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

Glad to see some good responses from people! 

Didnt realize people enjoy the flies so much?! 

And as far as b*tches go, its funny in the morning when a girl wakes up and says "damn those birds are loud outside", then I gotta explain that they are actually frogs, some love em " oh look at the little froggies!" and some hate em "yah thats gross"....on on to the next one


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Girlfriend always makes fun of me for just sitting in the room leaning back on the computer chair with me feet propped up on the stool just admiring the racks...I do this a lot!!!


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

i eat lunch in front of my viv. im always trying to see how many different new things i can notice. seems like something new is always popping up.


----------



## R&Mfroggers (Mar 10, 2012)

i wish my wife would understand that its more than a pet or a hobby but an art as well i feel like i can think of a perfect place or sanctuary and build it.


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

My FROGROOM is my BEDROOM, and I always joke and say I SLEEP in a TANK! But I honestly spend lots of time in there anyhow, so it's very refreshing/pleasant/relaxing to "commune with Mother Nature" within that room, with all of the sounds...be them crickets, running water, or the most amazing of them all -- the FROGS singing!(diurnal or nocturnal be that as it may, hehe) This is a hobby, a PASSION above all for me....always will be! And it's a distinct pleasure of mine to HOST this RAINFOREST UTOPIA in my household, in my bedroom.........since late 2009 I've experienced unexplained medical neuropathy, and these AMPHIBIANS have certainly helped me through it all just by being present, precious, and alive!!! Froggin' -- what a SPLENDIFEROUS way of life!


----------



## R&Mfroggers (Mar 10, 2012)

I agree 100% i love the fact that I'm, and proud to be FROGGER


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

Gotta say that the link to Blocker Institute Frogroom is amazing! have been following that thread and now saved the link to a favorite! Awesome work and great tanks and frogs


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

We love frogs!! Adding more tanks every day 




Vinnner said:


> Gotta say that the link to Blocker Institute Frogroom is amazing! have been following that thread and now saved the link to a favorite! Awesome work and great tanks and frogs


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I hate the snow but I live in Colorado! Snow depresses me. When the snow starts falling, I love to put on shorts and a T shirt and hang out in the frog room. My own private rainforest quickly drives the blues away!


----------



## bmartin04983 (Oct 20, 2011)

I don’t think that most people understand the draw and attraction for us to the hobby. Yet, very few people can look at well setup tank with some amazing frogs in it and not be impressed. We are creating a mini-ecosystem that is living art, and it is impressive when done well.

I'm definitely in it for the enjoyment.


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

Being an artist I fully totally understand what you are saying. No better enjoyment then when you envision a tank, and it actually turns out how you planned! Its been said many times, but, I love having a mini piece of the rainforest in my place!

BTW, Doug, I used your technique of glueing cork pieces to a piece of ghostwood for that broken down/degrading look. Props to you for that, it came out amazing. Thanks


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Vinnner said:


> BTW, Doug, I used your technique of glueing cork pieces to a piece of ghostwood for that broken down/degrading look. Props to you for that, it came out amazing. Thanks


Sweet, shoot us a pic sometime.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Tis pure unadulterated pleasure for us,we spend too much time talking to tapoles too much time telling frogs they are not bloody starving how ever hard they try to plead otherwise.We get in from grafting run up stairs to see whats happening...today it was 4 leucs in a breeding frenzy that had us in fits of laughter,yup in a film can  I love ...well adore the fact that there is so many disciplines to learn viv building from scratch, the slice of a rainforest that will be "challenging" and maybe looks good aswell ,culturing, plant growing,frog care all encompasing, rackmaking, deparately trying to understand what Ed is patiently trying to convey to me and all those other folks who quitely say hey mate can i help you with this the miracle of morphout,froglets...ok froglets again tapoles eating wildgrub,where the hell does one stop I've even got a mate in Canada...y'know how scarey those fokes are
yeah were going to make a ton of money.....not a chance,but damn we love this,i hope we can do it for a long time.
We got little ones to check
seeya
Stu


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

stu&shaz said:


> too much time telling frogs they are not bloody starving how ever hard they try to plead otherwise.
> Stu


yup, been there, done that

I wish i could shrink myself, and swim in my 55g Leuc tank. I get jealous of all the fun they seem to have. I wanna jump from a bromeliad too.


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

I love my frogs. I have all my frogs in my classroom and the students are randomly distracted by calling Luec's, and they love watching feeding time. It definitely makes for a peaceful learning environment. Now if I could find a man out here(they all seem to be taken) that loved PDF like I do.


----------



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

Im new at this only having my frogs since first of this month. my viv is lil over over 2-1/2 months setup. working 12.5 hrs a day i look forward to feeding time and watching them sneak out grab a fly or two and poof gone again. they are getting bolder everyday! 
Thanks to McBob for the plants & frogs!
This is a Great hobby with a lot of good people involved in it!
Larry


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ahhh, I LOVE this thread. It's fantastic seeing all the responses about the blissfulness of this hobby. My morning routine is the best part of my day! Making rounds to mist and feed; casually stopping for far too long sometimes just to stare at the wonder that lives in my home. Darn Sirensis made me late for class the other day.


----------



## Blocker Institute (Apr 19, 2010)

We always welcome local froggers to come have frog happiness with us


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

yours said:


> My FROGROOM is my BEDROOM, and I always joke and say I SLEEP in a TANK! But I honestly spend lots of time in there anyhow, so it's very refreshing/pleasant/relaxing to "commune with Mother Nature" within that room, with all of the sounds...


I could not agree more. There is something about the calls of a frog that always catches the attention of anyone who hears it and gives them a little "rush" if that helps explain it. It never gets old. Also always a treat to see an uncommon orchid or any plant in bloom behind the glass -just a whole different experience.

My roomates are always checking out my chazuta viv just to see whats going on in there and will spend a good amount of time doing so.


----------



## Vinnner (Oct 1, 2010)

May have to make a roadtrip tO check out the blocker Institute one of these days because the pics are just amazing. Can only hope one day to have a collection like that!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

People think I'm crazy for having frogs, but, really, it's the frogs that keep me sane.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

^
^
^
Amen to that!!


----------



## siples (Aug 14, 2004)

I especially enjoy it in the Winter when it's about 0 degrees outside after a fresh snow, get bundled up go outside run the snowblower, Lynn making a big pot of VG soup or chili. Go downstairs and it's like stepping into a small rainforest, and yes cultures booming are a big plus!!!!!! Frogs are breeding plenty of food, and about 74 degrees, turn on an NFL game and have a beer.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

siples said:


> I especially enjoy it in the Winter when it's about 0 degrees outside after a fresh snow, get bundled up go outside run the snowblower, Lynn making a big pot of VG soup or chili. Go downstairs and it's like stepping into a small rainforest, and yes cultures booming are a big plus!!!!!! Frogs are breeding plenty of food, and about 74 degrees, turn on an NFL game and have a beer.




SO SIMPLE but its seriously all I need in my life...and money of course to take of these kids(frogs)


----------

